# TiVo Stream is stuck in a DHCP loop



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

I am experiencing a very weird problem with my TiVo Stream, which started when I lost the ability to communicate with it after changing out some network equipment and power cycling it.

Since that time, the TiVo Stream is not successfully receiving an IP address assignment from my DHCP server. In addition to that, the DHCP client on the Stream is stuck requesting the same IP address every time, so when my DHCP server was trying to offer it a different one, it ignored the offer and requested the same address, resulting in a NACK.

Here is what my tcpdump command reported when I plugged in the Stream:

17:38:28.087863 00:11:d9:3e:42:b8 > ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 349: (tos 0x10, ttl 16, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 335)
$STREAMADDR.68 > 255.255.255.255.67: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 00:11:d9:3e:42:b8, length 307, xid 0xda6ba77e, Flags [none]
Client-Ethernet-Address 00:11:d9:3e:42:b8
Vendor-rfc1048 Extensions
Magic Cookie 0x63825363
DHCP-Message Option 53, length 1: Request
Requested-IP Option 50, length 4: $STREAMADDR
Hostname Option 12, length 20: "TIVO-A94000190222D3C"
Parameter-Request Option 55, length 7: 
Subnet-Mask, BR, Time-Zone, Default-Gateway
Domain-Name, Domain-Name-Server, Hostname
FQDN Option 81, length 24: "TIVO-A94000190222D3C."
17:38:28.227179 00:13:3b:0e:7f:04 > ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 327: (tos 0x0, ttl 64, id 0, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 313)
$ADDR.67 > 255.255.255.255.68: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 285, xid 0xda6ba77e, Flags [none]
Your-IP $STREAMADDR
Client-Ethernet-Address 00:11:d9:3e:42:b8
Vendor-rfc1048 Extensions
Magic Cookie 0x63825363
DHCP-Message Option 53, length 1: ACK
Server-ID Option 54, length 4: $ADDR
Lease-Time Option 51, length 4: 864000
Subnet-Mask Option 1, length 4: 255.255.255.0
Default-Gateway Option 3, length 4: $ADDR
Domain-Name-Server Option 6, length 8: $ADDR,$OTHERADDR
Domain-Name Option 15, length 5: "local"

I see the above output being repeated over and over and over, and the Stream never actually assigns the IP address internally and brings up its Web server.

Has anyone seen this before? If they have, how did you fix it?


----------

